# Nio 30 rims, CX Ray spokes and Tune hubs... Questions?



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

So it seems to be the consensus on this forum that Nio 30 rims with CX Ray spokes & Tune hubs is the best custom wheel option out there. Are there any online retailers that offer these wheels? What is the typical spoke count / pattern? What is the weight / price? Post your pics if you've got em.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Troy at www.ligerowheels.com builds them and can answer your questions about weight and cost.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

That set is 1434g with 24/28 spokes. 20/24 would be about 1395g.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Best bang for the buck is going with WI hubs. Tune hubs are nice, but you pay thru the nose for that extra few grams of saving which are not rotational weight anyway so not all that critical.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Johnnysmooth said:


> Best bang for the buck is going with WI hubs. Tune hubs are nice, but you pay thru the nose for that extra few grams of saving which are not rotational weight anyway so not all that critical.


Also, I heard the cassette leaves indentation on the Tune hubs easily.
If it's true, this would bug the heck out of me....


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

cpark said:


> Also, I heard the cassette leaves indentation on the Tune hubs easily.
> If it's true, this would bug the heck out of me....


True of all hubs with an aluminum Shimano 9spd freehub body. The weight difference is now ~85g between WI (H2) and Tune (70/180).


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

they are some sweet lookin wheels.


----------



## emejay (Dec 13, 2007)

Look nice! Do all Nio 30 rims have the stickers? I can't find any dealer website with pics for these rims. Thanks.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats fine with me, I like them better without the stickers.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

They come with either the Cadence stickers (from IRD) or Kinlin XR-300. Both remove very easily.

-Eric


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

ergott said:


> That set is 1434g with 24/28 spokes. 20/24 would be about 1395g.


can i ask what spec that is and how much were they?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

rruff said:


> True of all hubs with an aluminum Shimano 9spd freehub body. The weight difference is now ~85g between WI (H2) and Tune (70/180).


rruff,

Are there any other options to use different material for free hub body to prevent the indentation?

Thank you


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Tune 70/190 hubs
CX-Rays
alloy nips
Cadence Aero rims (30mm niobiums)


Tune hubs are available with ti freehubs. White Industries come standard with ti as does Shimano 7850.

-Eric


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

If only Tune had better availability of their hubs...


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Cheers! said:


> If only Tune had better availability of their hubs...


They are worth waiting for. I've built and ridden almost every hubset our there. I have to say that the Tune are the best. If you can spring for the extra cost, go for it. Not only are they lighter than most, they are as well designed and built as any other out there. 

-Eric


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I went with White Ind hubs, CX-rays, and Nio 27's on my Ron Ruff custom wheels. I must say that they turned out wonderfully. I have yet to get any miles on them, but I'm just itching to. I think that the 27's are a good compromise between the 30's and a low profile rim.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

tyro said:


> I went with White Ind hubs, CX-rays, and Nio 27's on my Ron Ruff custom wheels. I must say that they turned out wonderfully. I have yet to get any miles on them, but I'm just itching to. I think that the 27's are a good compromise between the 30's and a low profile rim.


Any pictures of your new wheels? I'd like to see considering I'm thinking of 27's. Thanks


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

El Caballito said:


> Any pictures of your new wheels? I'd like to see considering I'm thinking of 27's. Thanks


Sure, here's the thread. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=114363


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

just picked up a Nb30 / DT 240s / 20/24 Aerolite set. photos/weight as soon as i have 'em. anxiously awaiting...


----------



## mattrider (Oct 14, 2007)

*no 27's*

I have a set of no27's, x-ray(20/28), and american classic hubs on the way and they were $560, should be under 1400g's. I weigh 160 so they should be pretty solid for my weight, and I agree with some previous posts 27's are a good compromise if you are want to build a lighter all around race wheel.


----------



## uncle (Dec 27, 2007)

Where do you guys buy your Sapim CX Ray spokes ? I can't seem to find 'em.


----------



## mattrider (Oct 14, 2007)

*oddsandendos*

oddsandendos.com is where I got mine, and I know he sells them individually, but ligero has them on his wheels so I'm sure you would get them from him.


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

ergott said:


> That set is 1434g with 24/28 spokes. 20/24 would be about 1395g.


Just a silly question here, but when somebody give a weight for a set of wheels, can I assume that these are typically without the QRs, rim tape, etc... included?

I want to build a similar set on DA hubs, so I get the following:

HB-7800 129g
FH-7850 267g
2 x Nio30 rims 900g
52 CX-Ray spokes + Al nipples @ ~5g each 260g
ft & Rr QRs 123g

= 1556 g w/o QRs 
= 1679 g w/ QRs

Sound about right?

This seems like pretty good price/weight ratio since I only paid $260 for the hubs. That's less than a Tune rear and I'd still have to shell out more $$ for QRs since those hubs don't come with them.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

android said:


> Sound about right?


The Nio30 rims have been between 445g and 475g lately.


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

Alright, all the parts are on the way....

Is 120Kgf about the max for the drive side tension?


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Yup... that's what I like, but some builders do a bit less.


----------

